# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  cảm biến

## hoang123

các bác cho e giá của con này duoc k ạ. thay tren ebay de 5tr y chang  nhu con cua e.  :Confused:

----------


## terminaterx300

đừng mang giá ebay lên đây hù mấy đại ca ở đây  :Cool: 

vì giá ebay ko phải là giá tham chiếu chuẩn của hàng hóa tại Việt Nam  :Wink:

----------


## hoang123

> đừng mang giá ebay lên đây hù mấy đại ca ở đây 
> 
> vì giá ebay ko phải là giá tham chiếu chuẩn của hàng hóa tại Việt Nam


 cam on bac da nhac nho.hehe, e cugn k rành ben dien tu lam.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

giá tham khảo hàng mới, còn hàng bãi nó bèo bọt lắm bạn ơi, tùy ai có nhu cầu mà cứa thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## solero

Nhặt ngoài bãi thì 50-70k cho dù là thượng vàng hay hạ cám.

----------


## GORLAK

Có cái ngoài bãi nhìn tởm vãi, lên ebay nó chém vài trăm $ là chuyện bình thường =))

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bác ơi cái y chang như của bác ngoài bãi ko có đâu(ngoài bãi có loại tương đương đó bác), y chang thì ebay có nhưng em tin là nó vẫn khác cái seri no he he

----------


## hoang123

hang nhap nen gia that

----------


## namtrungcompany

4tr2 bác ơi

----------

